# The Real Baja



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just returned from my third trip to Bahia de las Suenos on the East Cape of the Baja peninsula. It was tough fishing for the roosters this year in that area...no appreciable presence of the sardines made the roosters very picky. We tried the "bait and switch" and got a couple of big roosters to attack the mullet teaser all the way to the engine but they each refused to take the fly. 

We briefly tried the same technique on the marlin that we spotted one day, but again no takers on the fly. Fortunately, there was dorado around on the fly and plenty of AJs, wahoo, and other jacks hungry for trolled lures. The best fly for the dorado was a bally hoo imitation stripped as fast as you could move it. 

This area of the Baja is nothing like the tourist area of Cabo...this is like stepping back 50 years into another time. Great people and very comfortable place to be.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like you had a nice trip, anyways. I haven't been to that area since the very late 60's. Then Cabo was still a sleepy little fishing village, but that was already changing, as the ol' crooner Bing Crosby, was building a big resort in La Paz. But back then, we caught striped marlin until our arms fell off.

I still like going flats fishing in Mexico, even though the bonefish and permit can't hold a candle to the ones we catch in the Keys and Key West. There's something about the scenery and general lack of commercialism I guess. I find myself seeking these destinations in my later years, since I can't stand to even think of what has happened to most all my favorite old haunts from the 50's, 60's and 70's. For me now, catching the fish is almost secondary.

Meadowlark, if you were on the East side, were you near that beach where anglers can walk along and sight cast to roosters cruising the beach? I could do that....fish in the early morning along the beach....then spend the heat of the day under a palapa, enjoying a cold margarita or three. Return to the beach towards sunset.....etc., etc.,...

Edit: OOPS!.....My bad....it was the Spring of 1970 when we fished the marlin off Cabo. I had _heard_ about the fishing there in 1969.....it actually made the evening news in L.A. that year. Captains were guaranteeing 10 marlin or you didn't have to pay for the day's fishing.

Edit again: I'd love to have the roe out of that cow mahi you're holding, assuming it was in the proper stage of development. Man I miss that stuff!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If you look at the beach picture, Rat, you will see small reef area pretty much in the center of the picture. Roosters came in there to ball up bait fish every day and some of them were very large. 

You would only get one shot, however. There was another prime spot to the right down the beach some where you could also get shots at roosters. 

I guess I'm where you are at Rat, i.e. I caught fewer fish this trip than any other I've been on in a long time, but probably enjoyed the challenge even more. I truly love the Baja backcountry... away from the Cabo crazy stuff...Mexico at its finest. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting. So many places, so little time.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Meadowlark said:


> If you look at the beach picture, Rat, you will see small reef area pretty much in the center of the picture. Roosters came in there to ball up bait fish every day and some of them were very large.
> 
> You would only get one shot, however. There was another prime spot to the right down the beach some where you could also get shots at roosters.
> 
> ...


Did you hire a guide/guide service down there? What hotel do you stay in?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Permit Rat said:


> ...
> Edit again: I'd love to have the roe out of that cow mahi you're holding, assuming it was in the proper stage of development. Man I miss that stuff!!!


That one was outstanding table fair....those folks make the World's greatest Ceviche. They added some AJ to it and it was truly wonderful.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've stayed in several places there in the area...but this year was kind of unique....stayed in a bankrupt resort right on the bay of los Suenos, called Gran Suenos. It was absolutely fabulous and going bankrupt for obvious reasons (built with over 30 million $ equity and on the market for a cool $10 million but could be had for less). Couldn't afford to stay there in normal circumstances. The area has many, many excellent local guides who know their stuff and treat anglers the right way.


----------



## B.latiolais (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful place. I fished there about 12 years ago when the first resort was being built. Stayed in the only house in the bay at the time and the Giggling Marlin was there as well. Always said I'd go back but haven't yet. Caught some good roosters right out front of the house and lots of big Dorado.


----------

